# The Mummy in HD DVD



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

I am a big lover of action and adventure movies. I am not necessarily looking for high art, but just AA that will keep me engaged even through uneven story lines, and having my belief stretched like a rubber band. The Mummy in this incarnation is a modern day kicker of the Universal classic of the 30’s. I like this film very much, even more so than the film that was to follow. 

If you like CGI, this film is full of it. There is nary a scene that does not have it. Sometimes it is subtle, and sometimes it just hits you over the head over and over again (at least till you see the birds flying around). Some of it is well done, other times it seems to fall apart in HD where it looked just fine on standard DVD (I am sure the extra resolution is responsible for this) 

The story is a bout Rick McConnell (Brendan Fraser) an American citizen serving in the French foreign legion. When he takes a assignment to lead an archaeological dig at the ancient Egyptian city of Hamunaptra, things start to get complex when, along with the brother-sister team of smart and beautiful Egyptologist Evelyn (Rachel Weisz) and dorky Jonathan Carnahan (John Hannah), Evelyn unleashes a centuries-old curse. Seems the high priest Imhotep (Arnold Vosloo) started a forbidden relationship with Anck Su Namun (Patricia Velasquez), mistress to the Pharaoh Seti (Aharon Ipale), and had the worse curse imaginable put on him when he was caught. He was to have his tongue cut off, and be eaten alive by flesh eating scarabs. But now Imhotep is re-incarnated and free from his eternal prison, and he is not a happy camper. Rick, Evelyn and Jonathan, some egyptian warriors along with a rival group of careless American adventurers most now do battle with the ancient foe, and save mankind from Imhotep's reign of destruction.

*On the Screen*

The Mummy is presented in 2:35:1 in 1080p using the vc-1 video codec. There are times when the picture is stunning, and at other times loaded with chroma noise or excessive grain. Dirt and specks are none existent. Blacks are deep and rich, the colors often very vibrant but not over saturated. Warm colors are particularly stunning. Flesh tones are warmly orange, steady, but not natural to these eyes. Detail is excellent but inconsistent. A lot of the cgi appears soft looking, especially in contrast to scenes not so cgi driven

*Through the Speakers*

The sound uses the vehicle of Dolby Digital plus at 1.5mbps. It is excellent, but not first rate in my opinion. While the dynamic range is sufficiently wide, I found that some effects sounded like a limiter was taken to them, never coming across as in your face as they should. This may be a decision of the sound designers, but it makes for an occasionally inconsistent soundtrack. Subtle details such as the rustling of the torches, the sounds of scarabs come across very nicely. Bass is deep, powerful, and tight as a drum. There is occasionally deep bass in the front three channels, but not at levels that are system threatening like in Batman Returns. The use of the surrounds is well done effectively drawing you into the action. The LFE is well used providing the necessary punch when required. 

Overall this is an above average presentation, and well recommended for its fun factor and great action sequences.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I own this on SD-DVD... even though I like it pretty well, it sounds like it might not be totally worth another copy in HD. I bet my SD copy will look pretty good on my XA2.

Anyway... this is definitely a fun movie to watch every few years. Thanks for the excellent review... T


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Personally Im sick of the series, its one of those that my kid loves and constantly re-watches. The HD DVD version does have an excellent picture and I would recommend to any wanting to actually watch the movie...


----------

